# Pokemon Enneagram Illustrations



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Quang said:


> Unless a whole country contains people who isolate themselves from others it would be SP, otherwise most countries are the SO instinctual subtype.
> 
> To put simply, SO or also known as the social instinct represents a trait where people are focused on the social context; society, how to relate, hierarchy, status, community, causes, and relations.
> SX is the instinct associated with the focus on passion, adventure, attraction, bonding, the need for unity. Many Latin cultures have this 4-7-8ish trait.
> ...


Well, I'm certainly not SP, but I have traits of SO and SX. I might be a bit more SO.


----------



## JFrombaugh (Feb 10, 2010)

Being a relatively newbie member & big Pokemon fan since the early days of RBY, I thought I'd add in where I think a few more would fit:

Absol: 6 sx
Aggron: 8 sp
Trevenant: 4 sp
Celebi, Xerneas: 9 sp
Torterra, Lapras: 9 so


----------

